# PHOTOGRAPHY



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,

Started a two year hnc at nightschool last year in photography.
Just started back on the 2nd year.
Found having a hobby helps take your mind off the baby situation temporarily
Anyone doing anything similar?

Ruby


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Ruby,

I haven't been to night school or anything but I agree that photography takes me out of myself for a while. 

I've been quite serious about it for about 2 years. I like to take gardens and plants mainly as I'm a qualified gardener. My macro lens gets plenty of use!

I'm supposed to be taking my LRPS in February in Birmingham, so must get cracking on sorting out some pics.

What do you like to photograph and what camera have you got? I've got an old Nikon for transparencies and a Fuji Finepix S7000 digital which I love!

Really glad you've started a snappy thread!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Cathy,

Ive got a manual Centon(jessops own make) 35mm camera and a bronica(bronicas are the sort of old cameras with medium sixes negatives-you may of heard them being called, medium format cameras, bought it 2nd hand and it still wasn,t cheap and got a cheap digital.
Because I'm on a course being doing a bit of everything, studio work, medium format, outdoor portraits, still life .
I'm getting a bit of experience at various types but not brilliant at any yet, I am making improvements all the time though.
I actually went on the course because I look taking pictures and find it relaxing, not because I'm talented in that area, but like I said I'm improving
I like taking people but in natural settings, not performing for the camera and landscapes.
Found it to be quite an expensive hobby though and if my treatment don't work, may have to cut down on my spending and start saving to go private.
What is an LRPS ?
Your landscape gardner work seems quite good, I wish I was green fingered, weve got a 130/140 foot garden and it a bit like overgrown waste land at the bottom, there plenty of frogs down there, which put me off doing anything.

Ruby


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there.......really glad you started this thread Ruby 

I'm a photographer as a job (although not much at the mo) but i love doing it as a hobby too  I use Canon 35mm and i have a Bronica too. Not really got into digital as i admit i'm a bit of a traditionalist, i have occasionally used digital but i find i lose files much easier than i lose negatives  I love to do B/W and i print at home too.

I was doing a part time degree course which i hope to restart next year which was fun although the essays were hard work.......introduced me to looking at lots of new photographers as well which was really interesting. Actually i started to do it to take my my off ttc too and was lucky enough to get pg in my 2nd year.

Have been thinking about doing an exhibition  Not because i'm really good or anything just thought i've never done it and it might be a challenge....then i think i might get upset if no one likes my pics though!! Has anyone done one before?

Cathy, the LRPS is something to do with the Royal Photographic Society isn't it? Good luck with it 

Great thread.....thanks,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Lizzy,

I love black and white photography too.
My course seems to be a bit like yours, weve had to do a lot of research on photographers, I quite like Edward curtis, he did lots of photos, years and years ago of native american indian tribes, lots of black and white/sepia looking prints. 
Ive got to do an exhibition with college in November, In fact I should of been doing lots of work for it this week but I havent been able to concentrate what with the icsi treatment ive just had and im on the tww now.
Got to go college tomorrow night though as I missed last week. 
Yes you should do an exhibition, and im sure lots of people will like your prints.
Not sure about mine though...

Ruby


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi happy snappers!

The LRPS is the Licenciatship (?) of the Royal Photographic Society. Its open to anyone nd is the first of their qualifications. My Dad has just tried to get his ARPS (associateship) which is much tougher. He narrowly missed it and will do it again in March. He takes modern buildings in abstract form!?!.

For the LRPS you have to submit 15 prints that work together and then discuss them in front of a panel (Yikes). Its a sort of 15 minute job and luckily most people pass!

Its giving my something to concentrate as I do my treatment.

Lizzy - get on with the exhibition!! Find somewhere local where theres no pressure. I'm just arranging an exhibition in my village of pictures of the village and locality all taken by villagers including myself. We're going to have a lot of development soon and i thought it would produce a great archive for the future.

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Lizzy/Cathy,

Ive just come back from photography class , so I thought I would drop you a line as I unwind.
Been stuck in a totally dark room all night, doing colour printing and walking round with my arms out, so not to bump into anyone in case they knocked my precious or not so precious belly, as im unsure what it is.
Its my birthday today, so ive all been stuffing myself with chocolates.
I was only around 8.5 stone before I started my treatment,but boy have I been eating all the bad things lately , I need to curb my treats, ive been using it as a bit of an excuse to over indulge in all the nice things, as a bit of a pick me up.
Stopped drinking alchohol though, so i suppose its swings and roundabouts.

Talk to you both soon
Ruby


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Happy belated birthday Ruby. Hope you had a lovely day.

My problem is that when I'm anxious (like i am cos i start 1st IVF next week) I don't want to eat and have to make myself. Not having my daily glass of red wine is doing my head in though!  

We'd make a good pair wouldn't we!?

Love,
Cathy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Ruby.....spooky, it was my birthday too!! That made me laugh about walking around the darkroom trying not to bump into things....i used to work in a pro-lab and was pretty good until one day i just lost my bearings and walked smack into a wall  Think thats why i prefer b/w!

Hope you are doing ok though....hope those little embies are snuggling in, good luck 

Cathy ~ the talk in front of the panel sounds scary!! Have you decided what work you're going to submit yet? Good luck when you start IVF next week 

I've found a venue for an exhibition.......free of charge as long as you do some work with the kids there (it's a building attached to a junior school) Just got to work out what to show  Do you tend to work with a theme or is it anything goes?!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Cathy & Lizzy,

Thanks for the birthday messages. and happy belated birthday to you too lizzy
Ive got to get my stuff ready for the small exhibition ive got to do for my course.
Still finishing taking some of my photos though, been pottering around taking a few pics today.

Any ideas for mounting/framing/displaying?

I should have 9 pics in total consisting of 3 16x12 prints and 6 10x8 prints
My theme is sort of split into three parts and includes one 16x12 and 2 10x8 prints , and i was thinking of mounting as a three, so i have three lots of three but im a bit unsure how or what to do.
I wouldnt be any good showing anything and discussing it in front of a panel, Its bad enough doing it in front of my college class- you are brave

Please let me know you ideas?

Love Ruby Maria
They are going to be dispalyed on a pub wall, and will need to be attached to the cerment in the brickwork?
Any ideas ? simple always works best for me


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Grrrrr......got logged out when i was posting and i lost it!!!

Ruby ~ i guess it depends what the pics are but i just did a couple of Kitty (16x16) and i had them flush-mounted on 5mm foamboard with a matt seal to protect them (still not sure about the seal though as i love the finish of b/w paper) Very simple but ot looks really good and would be easier to fix on brickwork 

I'm like you, i like framing to be really simple. I'm really into double mounting at the moment when i frame things but using 2 white mounts rather than a colour and then a simple wooden frame.

Last crit we did, i did 3 12x16 but when i put them up i butted them up so they looked like one picture and that worked really well too but again it depends on the pics.

Hope you got some good shots yesterday 

Cathy ~ hope you are ok today......saw your lovely lurcher in your posts. I've got a lurcher too and take loads of pics of him 

Going to try and get some more printing done later....i've got a pile to do as i've got a bit behind!! 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Lizzie,

Do you have to spray mount them onto foam board?

They are all colour prints.
My topic is to do with the possible ban of smoking in public places,
Ive got pictures of people smoking and the enjoyment side in the first section, in the second section Ive got the darker side to smoking(government saying how made it is for you, photo of gravestones and so on and for the final section, the possible effect on the pub trade, empty pub, pub up for sale and so on.


Do you do all types of photography for your work, IE film and digital.
Do you print any at home on photo paper, if you do , do you have any recommendations for photo printers.
Ive got an epson stylus cx5400 which is terrible and my partner is buying me one for my birthday, but I cannot decide what to get, Ive just come back from pc world again , empty handed.
Keep looking at the canon ones but I'm not a very good decision maker.

I do ask a lot of questions dont I ?

Thank you.
Ruby Maria


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ask away Ruby.......i don't mind 

I had to take the pictures in to our local pro-lab and they mounted them for me.....they have to be coated and then theyy go through heated rollers to stick them down. I did see some foamboard the other day, can't remember where, possibly hobbycraft.......that may be self adhesive but not sure. Might work out a bit pricey though but you could use mountboard instead.....not as thick but it still looks good and much cheaper as you can definately spraymount or drymount.

You pics sound great by the way.....good topic 

I still use exclusively film.....always have. Don't see any reason to change really and we have a v good scanner so it's easy to provide people with a digital file if they need it.

Got to be honest i don't use photo printers.....probably because i don't use digital!!

God, i'm so old fashioned   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Pressy for you ladies - your very own photographer smilie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fab....thanks Nikki










Good to see it's using film


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lol Lizzy   I love SLR too but have not used mine for a while, its a decent kit for me too   Does anyone know the work of Maga Segal ?? I love her work, I just wish she would publish more of it.  She did a great exhibition about 10+ years ago now at the London Museum called "London at home" it was really good.  I bought the book to go with it when I went, then I lost it and I recently had to buy it from a uni library in Canada for £25 !! it only originally cost a tenner    but its a great book.

Liking your thread ladies 
Amanda xxx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Amanda,

Thanks for joining us.
I should actually be spending less time on here and more time on doing my photography homework, but once I sign in , im stuck here for a while.
I havent heard of the photographer you mentioned but I dont know of many anyway but I will take a look and see if I can find any images on the net .

Bye
Ruby M


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi happy snappers,

Lizzy - another lurcher lover? Darling Charles is very photogenic but isn't a very helpful model!!

Ruby - I do print on my home printer. the results ae OK bit not 'SUPER'. I find fading to be the biggest problem. You can buy the best paper (I use HP as its a hP printer) buts its VVVVV expensive so I think you might as well have them done properly then! I find www.photobox.com very good and super quick and I also have a good local photo shop which is run by a lady who is a photographer and they will do whatever you ask. 

Hi amanda - haven't heard of Maga Segal - will look out for her now!

I meant to tell you I had one of my pics featured on a Digital Picture of Britain on BBc4. Only trouble is I can't get BBC4 so a friend told me about it. I'm now waiting to see if it comes onto good old BBC2 to see what they said. The funniest thing was that you know how you can take ages setting up just one shot - well I was on the beach at Hunstanton where we always used to go as kids. It was cloudy but every so often the sun would split the clouds and I just snapped while getting shouted at by DH and the dog to get a move on!! Think I'll try that technique more often!

Big day for me today - start jabbing for the first time - so wish me luck!

Cathy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there 

Cathy ~ lurchers are fab, luckily mine's pretty good at posing and very photogenic too....only problem is he's got a long nose so depth of field can be a problem  Well done for getting your picture featured, hope you get to see the show. The presenter (Tom Ang) was one of my tutors at uni. Good luck with the jabbing.....hope it's going ok and much luck to you hun 

Amanda ~ googled Magda Segal as i'd not seen any of her work before. I didn't find the ones you saw but i did see her '12 women....12 lives' Great pics, I love that kind of documentary style. I haven't been to any exhibitions for ages.....last one i went to was Bob Willoughby's pics of Audrey Hepburn, he used to shoot her behind the scenes. I really like Martin Parr at the moment.

Ruby ~ hope you are ok. Know what you mean......very easy to get carried away on here!

Have a good weekend....take lots of lovely pics 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Liking the look of the new Canon EOS 350D SLR Digital, nice and pricey too   Anyone got one ??  I hear have managed to avoid a shutter delay too which is a god send, even fast moving subjects can be clearly captured with this digital baby, just wondering if anyone had any view on it  Might try and see what interest free deals are about for it....unless anyone knows of anything better ??

Amanda xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

OOOOOOOH hello - can i budge in on this thread??!! 

My Dad bought me a digital camera for my birthday last year just before we went to Australia for 6 months. I becam obsessed with taking photos of absolutely everything! We went to Fraser I sland for 2 days and I took over 300 there alone! (Mad I know)   
I have toyed with the idea of doing a course in it myself. I know some of the basics as Dad is a graphics designer but also trained as a photographer, but there must be so much more for me to learn. I may have to look into courses round here in the new year... depends on the ££££££££ i guess!

Also just wanted to say my dad has 3 lurchers that i grew up with - amazing dogs, they're so wonderful. One is a collie-x-greyhound, one is whippet-x-bedlington terrier and the other is greyhound-x-bedlington. All three are rescues and the greyhound/bed is brain damaged and partially deaf. Love them to bits though, they're great. I find taking pics of animals very hard. I have a cat and a rabbit and havent got any good pics of either of them, I just never seem to manage to capture 'them' in the photo - does that make sense? like ive managed to take loads fo pics of them, but when i develop them it doesnt look like them. i probably sounds really weird now!!!!  

Cool thread - hope it was ok to but in!

Lou W xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello

Quick question...

We bought today a digital Nikon D50 SLR. Any good?

Thanks

love Lou xxx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry to off not been on for a while, but i have been both really busy with work and college and also as I'm in between treatments, i have found it easier
to try to forget about baby thoughts as much as possible for the last few weeks and thought it would help me by staying off the site.

Lou,
I have just bought a second hand digital SLR- canon 300 d off of a friend, and that is great, Nikon are a great make, so I'm sure that it is really good.
I haven't really took much withit yet, just a couple of practise shots around the house and so on. 
Got a nice canon printer too, for Christmas.
Have you started taking any pics yet? and have you used a normal SLR before ?


Lou W,
Hello, who would ever off thought so many people would be interested in photography ?
As you've probably already read , I'm doing a two year hnc in photography, I'm not that good at it but really enjoy it- it does take up a lot of time thought, before i started this , i did a few basic courses in black and white, studio and digital- they were all ten week courses and they worked out quite good and not too expensive- the hnc has been quite pricey, £400 per year course fees for part time study and lots of money for the printing,etc, not to mention my bigger collection of cameras, I'm getting.
It has certainly been a great help in keeping me busy during trying for a baby however.
The hnc course goes into a lot more of the technical side of things??

Ruby M x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi ruby

thanks for the reply, havent taken much yet just the dog and cat,  

have used a cannon eos before (my dad is a big fan) so far so good! But I am a beginner!

Thanks again

Love Lou xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello ~ haven't posted on here for a bit!! Got a digital camera too  but it's only a little compact one for snaps and stuff 

Lou ~ hi there, love the picture of your doggy. My little camera is a Nikon too, i think you can't go wrong with Nikon or Canon. With traditional 35mm film i've always used Canon EOS and the older AE1's too but i think both the digital Nikon and Canon SLR's are really good.

Ruby ~ good to see you back again, sounds like you're having a great time on your course. Know what you mean about it taking up time though...when i was doing the BA there was so much stuff to do but fun though 

Hi Lou W ~ welcome  I've got a collie/lurcher cross too....fab dogs. Know what you mean about capturing them on film though....i find it much easier in B/W though, taken loads of pics of my dogs!! Australia sounds fab.....must be a great place to take pics 

Amanda ~ go for it  Especially if they've sorted out shutter delay......what a pain in the ar*e that is!!!

I'm still thinking of having an exhibition but can't seem to find any hours in the day as i'd really like to take some more stuff for it. 

Takecare all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Yeaaaa!  Lizzy's back   Have I got some questions for you....   

Yep...no more shutter speed problems, is fantastic   My manuel is as think as a telephone book though so am really thinking of putting myself onto a course in the spring to help educate me on the things I need to know like, raw, white balance, aperture and on & on & on & on etc etc   am loving playing with it though.


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lizzy, I see a lot of people use this lens Canon EF 50mm 50 f/1.4 F1.4 USM Lens , can you tell me what its mainly for and what the F1.4 means...sorry  and will it take good photos?? My lens is standard kit lens which is smaller then a 50mm so why would I want to buy a 50mm when my camera already covers that range, or have I got the wrong end of the stick ??  thanks loads   Amanda xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Amanda 

Yey....so you got it then, fabulous  I get so wound up by the shutter delay thing, i'm not used to it at all....got loads of pics of the back of Kitty's head!!!!

I'm guessing the lens you have is a zoom lens (18-55 or something ) This should be a fairly good lens but the benefit of the F1.4 is that you have a larger maximum aperture (the f1.4 refers to the aperture of the lens) Without getting too techie this means that the camera lets more light in as the hole is bigger  This is good as it gives you better results in low light conditions. I guess it's up to you what you want to do.....you'll get great pics with the one you already have but even better ones with an F1.4. Most likely it will be made to a better standard and with glass lenses rather than plastic which will give you sharper pics but i not sure so check that out.

I have a dream of having a Leica M6 and they do an F1 lens which is just amazing but costs a ridiculous amount of money.......giving big hints to my DH about my 40th birthday but don't want to wait 

Have fun with it......the course sounds like a great idea and ask away if you have any more questions. I'm not 100% with digital but i can always ask DH 

Love this thread.....we should have a place to post our pictures up (i'm very nosey )

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ohhh Lizzy, your an angel  Thank you so much for replying to me. You have explained it to me very well, I understood it !  Aperture...I know what it means now  

Have to see about the lens, perhaps parents/inlaws will buy for my birthday in Feb 

Would love to post photos on here but the restrictions make it too small to post anything of a decent size 

Hope you get your Birthday wish 
Love Amanda xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lizzy....   got another silly lens question  

What's the difference apart from cost  between a 50mm 1.8 & an 85mm 1.8 ..... I mean which one would be the better all rounder and more user value for money?? 

Indoors & outdoor shots mainly of Millie   with a few group ones (2/3 people) thrown in ??

Would the 85mm be too close and would I have to keep stepping back ??

Thanks hun
Amanda xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Amanda  Hope you are having fun with your camera....i posted somewhere else but that new pic of Millie is lovely, she's very photogenic!!!

I think for what you will be using it for, then if it was me i'd go for the 50mm. I think the 85mm would be a fabulous portrait lens but the 50 will be way more versatile......actually if it was me i'd say bu**er the cost, sling it on credit and get them both   

......and it is your birthday soon 

I'm off to shut myself in the darkroom now.....did some pics of a gorgeous FF baby last week and want to do some prints.

Hope that helps 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ohhhh I wanna see some more of your photos Lizzy, can you scan some in for us to see ?    bet they are gorgeous.

Ok...i've made a decision, ohhh no I haven't, I don't know   50mm 1.8 is a fab price but aparently a little slow with the auto focus, the 1.4 is really fast but quadrouple the price   but I've found a nice little 0% int free site that sells yummy lens gadgets....from about £8 per month for the 1.4  Hmmmm what's a gal to do ??!   

Thanks for you help hun, I will let you know what I decide.

How's the hints coming on for your 40th birthday present....any luck yet ?? 

Love Amanda xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

We're a bit skint at the moment so i think i'm going to drop big hints so DH can start saving 

No contest hun......get the 1.4!!! Especially if you can get it interest free (if i ask you for the address of the website don't give it too me.....too tempting!) Seriously though, i would always go for the better one and £8/month is pretty good.

Will try and scan some Kitty pics in soon 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi All,

I agree with Amanda, would love to see some of your images.
Pop few on if you get chance.
Just been doing loads of boring photography homework, essay type of stuff, got college tomorrow.
Im in the middle of a medicated fet cycle so im not that into it at the moment.
It doesnt take much homework to stress me out, and im tryong not to get stressed.
Got to do a presentationon a photographer to my college class and the hnc year 1 students , the night before I go in for my fet, dreading it.
I would sooner be at home with my feet up relaxing, not getting stressed in a college class- but its my own fault- I joined the course.
Hope your all well.
Take care.
Ruby maria


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Done my presentation at college, surprisingly it went quite well.
I have my frozen fet cancelled on Thursday due to none of my embies surviving, so I'm going to get really stuck into my photography for the next couple of months.

Lizzie,

If you wanted to do some images of items indoors in the evening IE- flowers on a background, watch or jewelry on a black background etc but don't own any proper light , would u use something like a lamp ?


Ruby M


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello 

Ruby....really sorry to hear about your FET hun, big hugs  

I'm sure really focusing on something creative will make the time fly for you....i know there were times when i was really happy to lock myself away in a darkroom to take my mind off things x x

Well done on doing the presentation and i'm really pleased it went well for you.....i used to get so nervous before doing crits but i really miss it now.

Your question depends on whether you are doing colour or B/W (and if you are using digital). B/W ~ fine to use a lamp, used to do this a lot before i had access to lights......lamps and white boards to soften it a bit. Colour is different, if you are using film the you will need to use Tungsten film as the colour temperature of the lights is different and if you use normal film then your photos will have an orange cast (if it's a normal lamp not flourescent) However if you are using digital then i guess you need to set the white balance and this should counteract any problems with colour temp. Not sure how to do it as i don't use digital except for snappy stuff 

Will catch up soon, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

hi,

I've always been interested in photography, ive just not ahd the cash to buy myself a pro camera as there like £1000 ish, but if you wonna hve a look at some of my photos...there ome good ones on there, but there mainly of gigs ive been to and family and friends....lemme know 
its a personal site so there is a blog and things..

http://spaces.msn.com/evertonsangel/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites
im glad other people enjoy photography aswell!!

Luv
Flutterbye
xxxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi snappers,

Haven't been on here for some time - might be something to do with the two little bundles I have doing high kicks in my tum just now!

anyway - I just had to tell you my news cos i'm very proud and not a little gobsmacked!

Got my LRPS the other day! I was going to do it next year but with the arrival of the beans I thought i'd rush at it and have a go this year. I got my 10 pics together and then kept changing my mind like you do. On the day the other panels were of a very high standard and i was very nervous but ....... they loved them!

I take mainly horticultural subjects - garden landcapes, planting combinations, close-ups etc becasue i'm trained as a gardener really.

If i get a mo I might try to upload a few pics to my photo album. 

anyway if you have the time girls - have a go at the LRPS - the whole process taught me so much and its really given me the push to take more and better pictures (if only I didn't feel like a beached whale while I was doing it!)

Sorry its a me post - vvvv excited!  

Cathy


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

Thanks for your kind message.
Also thanks for such a detailed answer, that was explained perfectly and was easy for me to understand.
Maybe I should invest in some studio lights, any recommendations ? would I need to go for the studio package like jessops advertise? 
My tutor wants me to take some flowers into college tommorrow and do a studio shoot, the only thing is, with it being mothers day this weekend , the flowers are very pricey and I was hoping to buy a selection of individual flowers.

Bye for now 
Ruby m

Hi Flutterbye,

Welcome to our photography chat.
Yes let me know how to look at the site of yours and I will take a look.
Its good to see other peoples images.
What camera do you use?

Take care.
Ruby M


Hi Kathy,

Wow, how pleased you must be.
I would never have the guts to stand up there though in front of a group of people.
I would be very intrested to see your images sometime.
I need to keep practising and start getting some creative ideas.
Well done again.

Take care
Ruby M


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lizzy...gorgeous photos of Kitty on the gallery, you've got her well trained now as a little model, she looks wonderful 

Cathy, congratulations on passing your course, would love to see your photographs too if you can upload any of them 

I've finally got myself on that course, starts 24th April, 3hours a week. Nothing major just C&G level 1, then level 2 and then I'll see whats open to me after that


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me butting in. I take a lot of photos (camera is always with me) mainly of landscapes/waterfalls when on holidays, but especially a lot of our dog and our horses.  Would love to do some sort of course and just wondering what courses you have all done?

Love Chris


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Ruby - your course sounds as if its going well - lots of exposure to different subjects. Great! When do we get to see some of your piccies?

Flutterbye - tried to look at your site but it wouldn't let me in! 


Chris - can't help you with the courses - haven't done any - but good luck! Photography makes me feel so free and it has been one of the things that has helped me get outside myself while doing all the treatment. A Godsend!

Have popped my LRPS snaps in my photo album if you want to see them.

Happy snapping,
Cathy


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Cathy...saw those photo's they are lovely   so lush & green 

Well done
Amanda x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Cathy - Just saw your pics in the gallery and knew instantly they had to have been taken by someone on this thread, because they are fab!   

Lizzy - Kitty pics are as adoreable as ever   Do love it when you put new ones up of her   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Chris,

I started off with 10 week courses at nightschool, on basic black and white photography which included the develping and printing, then a 10 week studio course, which gave a brief insite into lighting etc , followed by a 10 week digital course, which didnt really teach me much.
The following year I enrolled on a two year hnc photography course which is also done at nightschool, and im in the second year of it but theres still so much I dont know, I supose you keep learning all the time.

Hi Cathy,

After seeing your images, not sure if I will ever put any of mine up, yours were great, ive added comments to my favorite two, but there were all fantastic.
I will have a go at putting something on here one day, not sure how, but i will try.
Im currently undergoing physio on an ongoing (8 week ) neck problem so I shouldnt really sit on here for long, as it starts hurting- got to put an ice pack on it for min of 6 hours per day(thats cold)

Take care all

Ruby Maria


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

CathyA, i know its been a while but ill post some pics on here, their mainly gig ones and some family ones









James Blunt ^








My Sister Emily in the mirror ( taken on my phone)^








my little brother nathan (taken on my phone^








David Gray (with editing) ^

im sorry about the sizes

Love Flutterbye


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi all

I posted a while ago about photography courses, and just thought I would post you a photo of my recent holiday to the Lakes and Yorkshire Dales. This is Ullswater on a beautiful calm Saturday morning.










Chris F


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

wow! chris that pic is beautiful....


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

Ruby, well done with the course. I have never taken that first step and I have always liked taking pictures. 
I have moved onto digital 5 years ago which is great because you can see right away if you took a good one or not.

Chris I like your picture too. And I love the Lakes.

We just organised a photo challenge yesterday and it was a great fun.

It is a full day out starting from 10am where we will meet in St Albans.
We'll organise teams and each team will have a digital camera and a list
of titles on a A4 sheet. For each title we will have to take a picture and at the end of the day
after having the pictures printed we will rate other team's picture on
originality, artistic and fun levels.
We had a great day and laughed for the entire year!

All the best to all.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just a quick question my DH has asked what i want for xmas and i really would like a good camera as i love taking photo's mainly of our animals but i want to be able to have a semi professional camera 

Any ideas of a good one !!??

sara xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi sara 
I have a Cannon Power Shot S2is 5.0 Mega pixels.
I'm a photo nut! But no training  I started with a Nikon coolpix digital. I loved it. It was my very first digital camera,its small enough to fit in a handbag. The Cannon I have now is too big for a handbag, which is a pain sometimes. I'll never go back to 35mm cameras. You can do sooo much with the right software. To be able to take lots of shots , then delete the naff ones is perfect . I even make my own birthday cards and print my own little ditties in them! Sad I know! 
I'll try to show you some of the pics I've taken to show you the quality,I even went out at 1am with my tripod and took lightning pictures! Honest I'm so hooked  . If I can help with any queries about digitals please do ask! 
My best advise is to seek out any friends with digitals camerasand get them to show you what they can do! That way you'll know what you do and dint want from your camera. Its great too, cos next he can buy you the home photo printer, and you can get the paper and printing ink off people for Xmas and birthdays!

I'll shut up now.I could go on and on.

Not sure how to show the photos, sooooo dissapointing!
If anyone could tell me the simple way of doing it ( as I'm a simple girl!) I'd be very greatful! 

Luv Sue suedulux


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Chris, it's gorgeous   What camera do you use..what were the settings on that photo ??

Amanda x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Sue,

I do have a good basic digital camera i think it's only about 5mp, would love to see some of your work ! 
i think when posting their is an options that says more options if you click on it you can upload a photo but i think you have to be careful of size, 

I was hoping to do a course or something but want the right camera don't want to be laughed out of class   
i love the look of your Cannon Power Shot S2is what things can it do ? would it be fine to use semi pro i.e what's the flash like and zoom, 

sorry to ask so much ! 


Sara xx
Ps Chris amazing photo wow !!


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Canon are lovely cameras, I use a 350D that I bought last year, just extending my lens collection too   I did a course in the spring of this year and start another one in January on portrait photography, I love it.

Would love to know what cameras you all have ?  Keep posting your photos please........ 

Amanda x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I love Canon too but i'm strictly a film person....digital doesn't do it for me 

Amanda ~ DH got me the 85mm 1.8 lens for my birthday......it's fab! Oh you'll love doing portrait photography  So what lens are you getting next?

Ok I have:

Canon EOS-5 
2 x Canon AE1P
Bronica SQA
Cambo 5x4 Large Format
and a little Nikon digital one for my handbag but the delay drives me nuts 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lizzy, just seen this! 

Glad you got the lens you wanted for your Birthday, hope your still liking it?  I loved it but found I didn't use it that much so sold it, got a fair price for it second hand too on a camera forum.  So I only have my kit lens and the 70-300 that I use a lot. Got my eye on a lovely little gem but will have to save up for that one because it's about £550 but would be lovely, its a Canon 24-105 really think I would use that lots   Here's some stuff I've been doing lately for my course, character studies.

Amanda x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Amanda ~ i keep forgetting this thread. Your photos are great...did you shoot them using available light, they look very natural. Either way they're fab. How is the course going?

That lens sounds good.....go on, go for it on the interest free  I had a Bar Mitzvah to do a few weeks ago and I used the money to buy a new body and I got a 35mm f2 from that site. They were great.....had the lens the next day 

I'm going to try and attach some stuff i did at college....if it's not here then i couldn't work out how to do it 

Lizzy xxx

It's a bit teeny but i did it!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I know this thread has gone a bit quiet, but I am trying to figure out 2 things!

1)What new camera to buy with a view to question 2

2)What photography course to take as I want to start taking my photography more seriously

I looked into courses last year and pulled out of a september open day as I was tx'ing at the time 

I am currently using a Nikon coolpix 3100 (digital) it is a few years old now, and although I have taken some good pictures with it I am still unable to use all its features properly or take a good photo of some scenes IE a night landscape with shoreline lights (tried a zillion settings last year in Florida for this with no success)
Basically I can see the shot I want - but can't always capture it.
I find digital frustrating as you have to take the shot sooner, IE on 2 not 3 when counting!

Ive just taken over 80 photos at 2 wedding receptions (same bride & groom) 
and I have been encouraged to pursue this and DH has even said - we need to get you a better camera 
So without wanting to waste money
What would you suggest I buy with a view to taking this all a bit more seriously 

Also I see a photo compertition with jessops is it worth entering things like this 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry meant to say I see some digital cameras now have 10 mil mp !!!
are they worth it do you think 
( tesco have a £129 one!! tempting but no good for getting serious I fear)

Amanda Ive just looked back at this thread and see you have a canon digital, did you buy a package to get started 

ChrisF that really is an awesome picture, what camera did you use for that 

I am going to take my camera everywhere this week and attempt to take some shots of whatever catchs my eye, trather than just taking it to events/occasions/holidays and see what i come up with  

~Dizzi~


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just a quick one as got loads of printing to do 

Dizzi ~ i think if you are really interested and doing courses etc then you need to really go for something good if poss......spend as much as you can 

We've just bought the Canon 5D as we are going back into wedding photography.....it's fabulous but it's not cheap. But it does have the benefit of a 35mm chip so all your lenses are the same as they would be on a film camera so you can be more creative with depth of field etc. I love Canon.....have always used it 

If you go for a SLR then you shouldn't have a problem with delay. For what it worth i don't know how anyone works with that  delay.......i have a little pocket digital for carrying around with me and it just drives me mad, I can't use it!

DH says the Olympus E400 is meant to be good too.....might be worth a look 

IM if you need to know anything else hun....gotta run now,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Lizzy - will take a peek 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Me again!

Ive been doing some research and Ive found a Camera I think I am going to get
(got to hold it in my hands and have a proper play first) 
Its the Nikon D40x Ive seen a number of good reviews and its price tag is reasonable just over £600 with some extras like a lense & memory card. 
http://www.jessops.com/Store/s49178/0/Digital-SLRs/Nikon/D40X-%2b-18-55mm-lens/details.aspx?&comp=y

where to buy from  is the next dilema pc world - jessops - online company 

Ive also seen a course which sounds a good starting point, its as study at home too so no traveling.
see link
http://www.oca-uk.com/courses/photography/p1b.php


~Dizzi~

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

Dizzysquirrel, I have been looking for a course for a while and the one you found looks great but one closer to me would be good. 
Does anyone know of one North of London or in Herts?
As for the camera you chose I cannot believe the prices now, for 10mega pixels, I am going to look into moving into SLR again soon, my birthday is in June,  mmmmm 

Your choice looks good even if I am a Canon girl, Nikkon is very good too.

Have fun

Steph


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Stephanie I'm 99% sure its a home study course


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive got a digital SLR!

WOW its really great to use! even if I have no idea what I am doing other than point & shoot!
Any Tips greatly recieved 

Heres a picture of my pups taken with it









~Dizzi~


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies,
I've recently got into photography too. I bought the Canon 400D last September - the night before I started a 10 week adult education course. I work with several photographers and one of them recommended Canon to me. Another said Canon, but to get the camera with the full-size chip so any 35mm lenses would work, but as I'm new to photography and didn't know if I'd like it (and didn't have any other lenses) I bought the 400D and have been really pleased with it.
I then did a follow-on 15 week course, but I've missed about half the classes in each course. I'm also looking for other courses to do.
I'm on the mailing list of this company:
http://www.experience-seminars.co.uk/
and they specialise in Canon, and as well as general courses they also do specific ones for several of the canon models. I get a weekly e-mail with last minute deals, although haven't managed to do any of them yet. most courses seem to be £150 per day, but the last minute deals (up to 2 weeks before the class) are usually £99, and occasionally some are reduced to £75 - so I'm going to wait for a last minute deal!

I've still no idea really what I'm doing, but I have bought a couple of lenses, and I love the macro lens that I bought.

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Where is everyone 

I have not started the course yet, but I have looked at a few photography forums and I emailed our local society, just wondering what everyone was up too, stephanie - shame that link was canon not general or nikon
nevermind.

Anyone else got a D-SLR  

~Dizzi~


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello
Dizzi, it is funny you are asking because I have been looking at the Nikon D80 (18-135mm) with 10 megapixels and I almost ordered it, the only question is will I really use it yet. So I have decided that I will buy an SLR once I have booked a course so I will make a good use of it and in the mean time I am still using my compact Canon which does great pics (it is called the IXUS in the UK but I bought it in the US). I am hoping that once I get on maternity leave I will be able to find a course locally! Provided I can bear going out of the house when I will be bigger!!!
Let me know when you have your course so we get the feedbacks!! I was wondering if it would be worth hiring a professional for an afternoon and learn from that person!

Steph


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

Lizzy, I have been weak and went for it for my birthday presy (backin June!) and asked the sales guy in Jessops about courses,Jessops has a school and prices seem reasonable:http://www.jessops.com/Courses/
he also said to check the Nikon we site for courses but they are in Kent and Jessop's schoolis in Leicester (better for me). So we went for the Nikon in the end,the D80 with 2 lenses (18-70 and 70-300 with stabiliser). Now I can practice and hopefully will get great pics.

Have you booked on a course yet?

Steph
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Stephanie I will check that website later 

 the D80! dh fell in love with that one - I think if Id have wanted it he would have said yes 
(he said no because it was over the price bracket I'd set )

I think we need to upload a picture from our new camera's  
to save the server we can upload to FF's gallery or
photobucket but resize or link the picture we choose     

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Any hints or tips for photographing at a rugby match 

I am off to twickenham on Saturday for the England v France match - I'm not sure where are seats are but I know its a 5pm kick off!

I have enquired about a basic digital course online with the open uni - just waiting on an email/letter to register, it will start in October.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya 

Dizzi - we went to Murrayfield last year and I took so photos of the match.  If your camera can zoom in quite a distance it helps.  We had good seats but still felt far away!  We got some good pictures though.  Just take loads and hopefully some will come out really well!  Thats usually my strategy but there are probably more efficient ways of doing it!

Tracy xx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

Dizzy, I am jealous, France V England is a match I would want to see. I used to work with Thomas Castagnaide and he is really nice and DH and I went to see him play at Watford. 
For the tip, I am not sure but I would try the cascade option so you can take a few frames by holding the button down and see what you get. 

I am obviously supporting France (sorry!) and DH Enlgand! Always like it when our 2 countries go head to head!!!

Enjoy

Steph


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi Dizzi Squirrel 

All I can suggest  is a tripod, if ya zoom, the pictures  could come out blurred. as it magnifies the camera  shake  

And as others have said , take loads and hope for a few  good ones, oh had  find multi shots on ya camera if ya have it ? V useful that 

Luv  sue


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dizzi, not sure which camera you bought, think it was the Canon ??

If so, try this website - its great, full of tips and loads to look at  (infact I think even some Nikon owners use it too)

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php

/links


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi Dizzi you need a camera with a high shutter speed, this arrests action, I am not much good on digital but the same would apply there as manual. Sports photography is always high speed photography.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

for all your replies, I have a nikon D40X SLR
so I am going to try the sports setting 
( I am not confident yet without the auto programs   )
I have an 55-200 lens so should be able to zoom in a bit - I love a picture of Jhonny W and his pose!  

Amanda I will take a peek at the website link thank you

~Dizzi~

One last question - is there a lens cleaning kit you would recomend


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

Dizzy

good question and I would  be interested in the answer too as I use my glasses cloth for the moment!!! 


Steph


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

well I am quite lazy on that stuff but if I wasn't lol I would go to jessops they do amateur and professinal equipment and have all the ranges.  They even do their own cleaning kit, sometime you can use an aerosol to clean or just a liquid with cloths and something with air to spray away dust.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks - I was going to ask at Jessops when I was next in town. 
just wondered what everyone else used/did.

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just stopping by to let you know I start my Open Uni Digital photography course today - well this is week One of Ten Just wondered if anyone else has done this course 

Back later I have 2 hours worth of reading to do  as last night I installed Adobe photoshop 5 and the course disc's so I have at least the basics sorted for today.

~Dizzi~


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd be interested to know how you get on!  Is it expensive to do?

I've enrolled in the correspondence course run by Amateur Photographer and What Digital Camera magazines, but haven't started yet.  (hopefully I'll get time to do some reading during the 2ww in a couple of weeks time)

I've come home really excited tonight as one of my prints just won first prize in the local camera club competition!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

clotted cream said:


> I'd be interested to know how you get on! Is it expensive to do?
> 
> I've come home really excited tonight as one of my prints just won first prize in the local camera club competition!


 can we have a peek of it ?

I payed for the course with my tesco clubcard deal vouchers - so its not cost me a penny!

~dizzi~


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

That sounds a good way of paying for it!  I usually have my points converted into airmiles so maybe I'll have to look at other ways of spending them!

I haven't worked out how to  post pictures yet - I'll try when I'm on my own computer


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

clotted cream said:


> I'd be interested to know how you get on! Is it expensive to do?
> 
> I've enrolled in the correspondence course run by Amateur Photographer and What Digital Camera magazines, but haven't started yet. (hopefully I'll get time to do some reading during the 2ww in a couple of weeks time)
> 
> I've come home really excited tonight as one of my prints just won first prize in the local camera club competition!


Can you give me any more details/feedback of the course you did 

Anyone here still reading/posting Or taking Photos ?

I finally got my Results on the course I did and thankfully I passed!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Well done Dizzi, did you enjoy it? 

I'm still taking photo's, did my Brothers wedding at the weekend (my first!) which I actually really enjoyed. I had to stand where the photographers normally stand in the civil office up front with the wedding couple in front of everyone....I was not prepared for that!!  My style is more photojournalism style, hate staged/posed photos (although they had some with the parents). It also mean I can be snapping away in an unobtrusive way without people noticing me, get better shots that way I think.

Are you doing any more courses hun?
Love A xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you Amanda
If I spot any I might - I Just need to concentrate on sorting the Photos I have out! 
and uploading those from the weekend.

Well Done on Photographing a "whole" wedding!
Have you done your own printing ?

I did the reception party for Tigger07 after her gretna green Wedding, and that was with my Old coolpix and I think they cam out OK!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

No didn't do my own printing, need a super duper printer for that imo   

I "tweaked" before I uploaded for online printing in 7x5 and then I'll copy everything to disc so that they can choose anything they want in a bigger size.

I've had some high res photos of M blown onto canvas which I'm really pleased with   Might look into getting that super printer one day.

Just had a little lens delivered this am, only a 50mm but known as a "nifty fifty" which I'm going to test out this week. It seems so small and light compared to my hefty 24-105!

We should start an album specially for us "amateurs" ! (closed album of course 

Love A xxx


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Just stopping by to let you know I start my Open Uni Digital photography course today - well this is week One of Ten Just wondered if anyone else has done this course
> 
> Back later I have 2 hours worth of reading to do  as last night I installed Adobe photoshop 5 and the course disc's so I have at least the basics sorted for today.
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Hi Dizzi how weird I did the same course as you at the same time. Just got my results and pretty pleased with myself although wish I had more time to do it.

To everyone else if you are on flickr please add me as a contact. http://www.flickr.com/photos/bow99.

I find photography is a great escape when Im taking pictures I'm not thinking about anything else.
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bow 

WOW !!!!
Congratulations
I was all prepared to repeat it and do better!
tell me about the time issue!

I will have a peek on flicker, brb


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive just peeked your Photos are awesome!

~Dizzi~


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Dizzi 

Love to see some of yours.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

not after seeing yours, your not  

There are a few in my gallery on here, give me a few days I may be brave and upload some of my favorites

is it easy to upload to flicker  what about the resizing 

I have a nikon D40X which I love but the file sizes are huge!

~Dizzi~

Ps when I'm next in London can we buddy up for a photo shoot ?


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Ive just peeked your Photos are awesome!
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Ditto! Very good photos, well done


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Dizzi  

You have inspired me  .

I just would love to be able to take photographs.

What type of camera have you got, and which OU course did you take??

I was soooooo lovely to meet you - would have liked to have chatted to you loads more


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Me too Elaine. Dizzi was fab - and she had a real grown ups 'clicky' camera


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I did this course and payed for it using Tesco clubcard deal vouchers.
http://www3.open.ac.uk/courses/bin/p12.dll?C01wT189
/links 

Thanks for the lovely comments I will try and upload some as soon as I get chance! Sorry


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats the camera Dizzi??


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a nikon D40X


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi girls i just treated my self to my 1st dslr and i am loving it
would love to get new baby to take piks off but i supp we all would eh
hope to chat with you all about our hobby soon


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Vickied what camera is it ? and what do you like to photograph 

I love childrens portraits and luckly my Nephews oblige me


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi there i got the nikon d40
and my eldest d is a huge poser so i do do her when she is home but i will photo anything realy lol


----------



## 1979Bea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hiya

I'm not very good at this whole photography thing but I've recently bought a low budget SLR (Olympus E420) which was a package bought with double lense kit (and I actually use the longer lense most of the time!) but I'm having trouble taking pics in low light (i.e. indoors or night-time). Recently had Bday party and they dimmed lights for cake and my pics were all blurred and got immense amount of flickering (which I understand is to take all light it can and put into the picture). Does anyone know if manual settings/flash will help and what I need to do?  

I have read about lots of you doing photography courses - has anyone found them of use? I'm thinking of doing one too as I keep using scene or auto modes on the camera and although I've got some gorgeous pics, I need to learn more really. And like someone else said, it keeps your mind off TTC!!!! 

Thanks v much in advance.
Bea x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Bea and welcome to the thread!

Ive had the same trouble with low light situations, I'm not very experienced, so I'm not quiet sure how to best explain, Ive got a night mode on my dial , which is OK, and Auto copes fairly well too, although its not a true picture IYKWIM.

I did the open uni photography course using my tesco clubcard vouchers, and would recomend it, I aso but 2 photo magazines each month practical photography and another one I will have to look at! (will post it later) 
PP is doing a beginers guide/course at the moment and Julys issue is only the second part and I'm sure it was that one tackling low light.
Hope this helps
~Dizzi~


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

hi there if it is on auto i would of thought it would auto sence not enoughlight and flash should come on check ur settings and see if u have set flash to auto hope this helps.


----------



## barbar (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been to classes over many years so I could simply get to use a darkroom. I'm really missing that now - haven't had a load of time this year as I've been setting up a business as a graphic designer; so I only use digital (a trusty Nikon D70) for now. But I'd love to go back to film photography - I was just starting to use a colour darkroom, and though it's so painstaking there is something about the colours, tone and depth of field that you just can't achieve with digital. Or digital is just a different aesthetic.

I'm in the north east and don't know of any hire darkrooms other than taking a course - and I've taken all the courses I can. Maybe I should try looking again and find myself a bit of time to get back into it. The postings here have reminded me how gratifying it is.


----------

